# What's your favorite brand & weight of line for panfish?



## Hut2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm having trouble with breakoffs! I fish a lot of structure for crappie, bluegill, & shellcracker. It's mostly lillie pads & grass but, occasionally wooden sructure. I use fiberglas poles a lot & spinning rods & reels. Replaced all my rigs with 6 lb. Stren a while back & it's breakoff after breakoff. I'm convinced the lighter the line ,the more bites but, this is getting old. Help me out guys ,what 's in your tackle box? Thanx


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

I use e-8 pd test...I use Ande fishing line...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 29, 2011)

Yo-Zuri Hybrid Line. I swear by this stuff when I need 4 or 6 lb line. 

http://yo-zuri.com/

Go to products then fishing lines.


----------



## o2bfishin (Mar 29, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yo-Zuri Hybrid Line. I swear by this stuff when I need 4 or 6 lb line.
> 
> http://yo-zuri.com/
> 
> Go to products then fishing lines.



x2!  The Hybrid Soft handles really well on spinning gear.  It has the yellow label. You'll be pulling up brush piles with 4 lb. test.


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've recently switched over to Bass Pro Shops Excel clear blue 4# . I  bought the 1# spool , over 11,000 yards . I change my line out after one of two fishing trips . Cast easy and seems to be pretty strong enough for me. kirby


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 29, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> Replaced all my rigs with 6 lb. Stren a while back & it's breakoff after breakoff.



Are you sure it's the line?   Bad knot, maybe?  You should be able to haul a barge with 6# line (especially since most 6# is much closer to 8# breaking strength.)  

I use nothing heavier than 4# and often go to 2#, but I'm fishing lighter cover than you.  You could try braid -- lotsa good braids on the market.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not the knot because ,it's breaking in different spots. Could be just bad out of the box. That yo-suri. hybrid does sound good!


----------



## blink (Mar 29, 2011)

i use the powerpro 10lb braid in green.
it has a 2lb diameter. no twist, strong as all get out


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never had a problem with Berkley Trilene 6lb test. 4-6 lb test P-Line is awful though.


----------



## milltown (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a 10 lb line and a light hook.  The stronger line will straighten the hook before the line breaks most of the time.


----------



## crappie man (Mar 29, 2011)

*bass pro*

Mr Crappie 4 and 6 lb love it , been using it for years


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Mar 29, 2011)

For panfish, I usually use 20lb braid, or 8 lb mono.


----------



## LittleFish (Mar 29, 2011)

I like P-Line Halo 6# test...invisible, soft, sensitive and STRONG


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2011)

10-12 Flourocarbon. You don't want that 6# bass or 12# catfish to break off and get as many bites as 4-6#.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 29, 2011)

kirby999 said:


> I've recently switched over to Bass Pro Shops Excel clear blue 4# . I  bought the 1# spool , over 11,000 yards . I change my line out after one of two fishing trips . Cast easy and seems to be pretty strong enough for me. kirby



Been using the 6lb Excel for years now. It is very strong..actually use it for hybrid and stripers throwing jigs and have had no problems with fish up to 10lbs.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (Mar 29, 2011)

Berkley Big Game 8lb mono. Cheap and strong.


----------



## bteate (Mar 29, 2011)

I use P-Line 8# Flouroclear in moss green. Its about the same diameter as most 4-6#.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr Crappie 4 and 6 lb test and Ande 6lb test in envy green for trolling


Trilene and BPS Excel in 4lb and 6lb for general bream fishing

Stay away from Cabela's Pro-Line....it has some of the worst memory of any line I have every used and breaks easily as well.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanx fellas for all the replies. Looks like I'll be ordering some but, not sure what type. I've got to find something asap because ,I'm heading to the lake Thu. am. Nearest bps in Orlando so, I don't desire that drive. Hmm


----------



## LipRipper45 (Mar 30, 2011)

You got a Wal-Mart dont ya?? They are everywhere!


----------



## ngoodson (Mar 30, 2011)

I love 8 or 10lb Powerline Braid (Moss Green)...its got a 2lb diameter and seems to blend into most water well...and I don't worry about breaks....they hardly happen. Wal Mart carries Power Pro.....I also like Fireline in the same weight...Wal Mart's got it as well. If you wanna order quick....there is a FlouraBraid out there...I think its made by Suffix...I've heard a lot of folks using that for panfish in cover.


----------



## mgd7922 (Mar 30, 2011)

I use 4lb stren and haven't ever had a problem.  I've known people that use 10lb braid, 2lb diameter, and they claim that they have straightened out hooks when they've gotten stuck.  If I had problem with breakoffs, I'd go braid.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm surprised you're having problems with Stren.  I've used it for years with no problem, 8# amd 10#.  Sometimes 6#.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 30, 2011)

boonhogganbeck said:


> I'm surprised you're having problems with Stren.  I've used it for years with no problem, 8# amd 10#.  Sometimes 6#.



I'm surprised too, I've used it probably since the 80's on bass & panfish rigs with no complaints. Could 've just been a bad spool. I bet we saw 3 if not 4 guys shatter bream busters on shellcracker beds in the lilies when they'd get hungup. I'm guessing they were using braid. 
I broke down & took a hike to bps & went with a spool of 6# Mr Crappie Camo @ 7.99 for close to 2000 yds. & a 8# Yo-suri Hybrid flourocarbon @ 12.00 for 600 yds. We'll see how it works & thanks again for the replies. 

Everyone enjoy & be safe on the water!


----------

